# Benefit Herf on Sept. 15th in DE



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I can't believe this hasn't been posted on CS yet! This 1st Annual Summers End Herf to benefit Camp Takumta is gonna be huge! Close to 500 people will attend including some top cigar vendors! Listed below are the confirmed Cigar Vendors attending the event:

Rocky Patel
CAO
Perdomo
Cigahs
Fuente Newman
Cusano
Miami Cigar (La Aurora, Tatiana, Don Lino)
Drew Estate
Camacho
Padilla
Tabacalera Tropical

It's $89 per ticket and includes food, drinks, and many cigars. The vendors compete to see how many cigars they can sell for the charity at $1 per cigar. If you want to pay more, it's optional. Also, there will be many raffles. Tickets are on sale at Cigar-ette City stores and are going fast.

Cigar-ette City 390 College Square, Newark, DE - 302-369-8171
460 People's Plaza, Newark, DE - 302-836-4889

There's one in Hockessin too but I don't know the number. There are fifteen other stores and I imagine someone at these two could direct you to the one closest to you.

I hope to see you there on the 15th of Sept!

Steve


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Gary Griffith, humidor manager for Cigar-ette City, gave me permission to post his number here. This benefit for young leukemia patients is a chance to get some great cigars cheap, have a great time, and help a good cause, too.

If anyone wants to get tickets in advance they can call him at 302-836-4889 with credit card info and he'll hold tickets at the gate. Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I would love to make it, but I will be in Cape Cod, is there anywhere to make donations?


----------

